# Sticky  Upcoming Meetings



## Tugg

This will be a closed thread that simply lists the upcoming meetings that the club has scheduled. For meetings that take place at a members residence, address information will be emailed to active club members prior to the meeting.

*January - Texas Aquatics:* Date: January 25th @ 1pm
Topic: Annual Elections and 2015 Planning

*April - TCA Auction*
Date: 19th at 10am (buyer registration opens)
While this is a TCA event not an APC one, its listed here because our memberships often have overlapping interests. More details are on the TCA Website

*April - Alex's House:* Pond Teardown
Date: 26th at 1pm
The topic will be helping Alex to get rid of all the plants and live stock in the pond. Also we are going to have a brief talk about the club organization and future. 
By the way, if anyone has long gloves please bring them to the meeting!

*June* 27th at 1pm at Michael's home
Taking a tour of his backyard paradise (near white rock lake). The address will be emailed to club members closer to the date.

-------------++++++--------------
To discuss additional details of the upcoming meeting, please join the following thread:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...h-aquatic-plant-club/112969-june-meeting.html


----------



## Tugg

bump!


----------

